# Bonsai Products



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi

I wonder if there are bonsai growers in the forum? I am looking for different seeds but I was not able to find in Garden Centre. Do you know any other "rich" shop about it?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if there are bonsai growers in the forum? I am looking for different seeds but I was not able to find in Garden Centre. Do you know any other "rich" shop about it?


Try ACE H'ware (particularly the large store near Festival City) ... they had some bonsai there the other day so just might have what you are after ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if there are bonsai growers in the forum? I am looking for different seeds but I was not able to find in Garden Centre. Do you know any other "rich" shop about it?


As a bonsai devotee I can tell you there is no such thing as a Bonsai seed.
It is just a way for people to make money out of you. So called Bonsai seeds are just plain ordinary tree seeds. 
To get a really goodbonsai out of a seed you need to live to be very old as it takes a longtime to get any effect of age. You are better to take a small tree and turn it into a Bosai by shaping and pruning. You won't have nearly as long to wait that way


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As a bonsai devotee I can tell you there is no such thing as a Bonsai seed.
> It is just a way for people to make money out of you. So called Bonsai seeds are just plain ordinary tree seeds.
> To get a really goodbonsai out of a seed you need to live to be very old as it takes a longtime to get any effect of age. You are better to take a small tree and turn it into a Bosai by shaping and pruning. You won't have nearly as long to wait that way



I did not say bonsai seed, I said different kinds of seeds? 

The grown bonsai trees are mostly ficus (I also have one). But I look for different kinds of seeds (especially like sakura-cherry), since I am interested in growing from early childhood


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> I did not say bonsai seed, I said different kinds of seeds?
> 
> The grown bonsai trees are mostly ficus (I also have one). But I look for different kinds of seeds (especially like sakura-cherry), since I am interested in growing from early childhood


The commercially grown bonsai are mainly ficus I agree but you can create a bonsai out of many types of tree. 
Below are two which I am currently working on. You will see they are very old olive trees which have been cut off and now I have several years work ahead of me to create good crowns.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The commercially grown bonsai are mainly ficus I agree but you can create a bonsai out of many types of tree.
> Below are two which I am currently working on. You will see they are very old olive trees which have been cut off and now I have several years work ahead of me to create good crowns.


Look great, do you plan to extend their baskets?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Look great, do you plan to extend their baskets?


The pots are only temporary ones. Once I have pruned the roots a few more times I will have them in shallower, wider pots to give a better effect. It will take a few years to get the perfect shape and the best effect.
I estimate about 5 years.
I had over 100 bonsai trees in the Uk most of which I had created from native shrubs and trees. Had to leave them all behind when I moved here but I sold them all and made very good money from them


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations, 

not for money, but your patience


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> not for money, but your patience


They were my passion and it was hard to let them go
I might get around to scanning the pictures of some of them onto my computer sometime and if I do I will post some in here.


----------

